# Certification classes



## mn jake

Hello all, I am a new member. I have been interested in taking certification courses for a couple years. I have been researching, picking and eating wild picked mushrooms since 2010. I was just on MN dept of ag website and saw that morels are the only sellable mushroom by individuals in MN. Is this true or am I understanding it wrong? I make maple syrup also and the regulations are extremely vague for that too. Not surprised really but any direction would be greatly appreciated. I don't believe that going thru the trouble and cost to be certified would pay off for a couple week season a year.


----------



## idratherbeshroomin

Mike Kempenich, aka The Gentleman Forager offers classes. He offers certifications for several edible mushrooms in Minnesota and awesome weekend shroom festivals.

gentlemanforager.com


----------



## shroomtrooper

a lot of people take the courses for the pride of doing so. which if it would hit on my schedule, I would take the course for sure. And if you look up the one time cost and add all the weeks up year after year its not too bad.


----------



## agarikon

The Minnesota Mycological Society offers state certification classes. Many species of mushrooms can be sold with proper certification. The Morel, Black Trumpet, Chanterelle class is full.


----------

